
Finland is Epic: Sauna - imharvey
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J59AyYLUu44
======
staticelf
One thing about Finland that was surprising for me as a Swede was how many
apartments that have a sauna within them. Even for smaller apartments seems to
have them.

